# medicare billing36620 31500



## elisaarb (Oct 20, 2011)

I was under the impression that we do not bill Medicare for codes 36620 and 31500 as they do not allow for payment of these when billed in conjunction with the main anesthesia service....please enlighten me if this has changed  THANKS


----------



## kneal25 (Nov 1, 2011)

We bill those all the time and never have a problem. The 31500 is billed alone with no time, but the 36620 can be combined with other procedures.


----------

